# Alguien a experimentado con compresores a fets?



## crazysound (Sep 14, 2006)

Hola a todos! Alguien a experimentado con compresores a fets? 

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 14, 2006)

control de volumen automatico con un fet y un operacional y un rectificador con un o dos diodos.

NO


----------



## crazysound (Sep 14, 2006)

Tiopepe123, tenés algunos circuitos para pasarme?


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 4, 2008)

Creo que aqui se arranca algo muy interesante, y es el tema de compresores.

por mi poca experiencia pregunto, se puede construir solo un compresor o este tiene que ser parte de un preamplificador?

en cualquiera de los dos casos , quien tiene un circuito claro de compresores o pre con compresor , aunque fuera complicado no importaria, seria interesante que fuera un buen circuito,  si alguien tiene algo yo agradeceria....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2008)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> ...por mi poca experiencia pregunto, se puede construir solo un compresor o este tiene que ser parte de un preamplificador?
> 
> en cualquiera de los dos casos , quien tiene uncircuieto claro de esto, aunque fuera complicado noimportaria, seria interesante que fuera un buen circuito,  si alguien tiene algo yo agradeceria....



Puede ser parte de un previo o puede ser independiente, y asi como existe el compresor que reduce el rango dinámico existe el expansor que lo recupera

Mira este integrado NE570, según se conecte es un compresor o un expansor

También tienes este post donde se esta tratando algo del tema 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-dinamico-audio-13917/


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 8, 2008)

Gracias por tu ayuda....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 8, 2008)

Exactamente como dijo fogonazo, estan los compresores expansores, de audio. por lo general vienen solitos y se colocan antes de cualquier sistema de potencia, o volumen, pues este puede afectar en la variaciones bruscas de los mismo.
entonces, estos circuitos se encargan digamos de establecer un rango maximo y minimo dentro del cual deben entrar todas las frecuencias audibles.

existen unos buenos circuitos stereos integrados con TDA


----------



## MSG (Dic 4, 2011)

Yo en este momento tengo q crear como salida de un circuito de audio un control automatico de ganancia. El circuito es un theremin, hecho con 2 osciladores, uno variable y otro fijo, cuando se acerca la mano a la antena del oscilador vble, varia la frecuencia, y mediante la mezcla hecha por un mixer (Con Jfet) a la salida se tiene la diferencia entre las 2 señales, q en definitiva es un tono senoidal variando en frecuencia en funcion del acercamiento y alejamiento de la mano sobre la antena. El tema es q ademas de esa variacion en frecuencia a la salida, tambien tengo una variacion en amplitud muy notoria, la salida tiene como maximo 2.5vp y si se acerla demasiado la mano (Medio centimetro + o -) de la antena, la señal se muere. La idea es poder condicionar esa señal A LA SALIDA sin tocar el resto del circuito como para q genere una señal de volumen constante.

Seria recomendable usar el NE570?... Sinceramente no lo conozco, por eso les pregunto, esta la opcion de hacerlo con jfet, aprovechando la rdss en la zona de triodo, donde el comportamiento es mas o menos lineal... Pero no se q variaciones de tensiones se bancaria!

Saludos, es excelente este foro! =)


----------

